# Where do I start?!



## Elly93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I recently came back to Sweden after 6 months in Egypt. My idéa was to completely change my lifestyle, but unfortunately I couldn't find any suitable job. I feel that I shouldn't, and can't, let go of this little dream I have - to actually live and work in Hurghada for a while. 

Any of you expats in Hurghada (or any other touristic city as well) that can give me some advice? I'm just 19 so people often don't take me seriously, but I do have the passion, the strong power of will and the ambitions to make this work. I just don't know where to start.

Please help me, all comments and suggestions are more than welcome.

/Elly


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Do you have any unique skills


----------



## Elly93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Well, I've worked in some differents fields, for example; nursing (childcare, babysitting and nursing home), and in several restaurants. Also as hostess and secretary. My major in school was business management & administration so I have some computer-skills and sales-technics. 

Thanks by the way!


----------



## Elly93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Given the current circumstances--I mean high unemployment due to the lower numbers of tourists coming, makes your idea of getting an unskilled job nearly impossible 

Foreigners can get work permits if they have a skill that is needed is Egypt. You must look at what you can do and if an Egyptian can perform the same job. If so, why should you take the job away from an Egyptian? People are struggling to feed their families and it is only right that they get these jobs.


----------



## Elly93 (Jul 13, 2012)

txlstewart said:


> Given the current circumstances--I mean high unemployment due to the lower numbers of tourists coming, makes your idea of getting an unskilled job nearly impossible
> 
> Foreigners can get work permits if they have a skill that is needed is Egypt. You must look at what you can do and if an Egyptian can perform the same job. If so, why should you take the job away from an Egyptian? People are struggling to feed their families and it is only right that they get these jobs.




I get your point and I partially agree. But there must be a reason that many hotels etc, chooses to hire foreigners rather than Egyptians, and we both know what these reasons are. I would never do something consciosly to make a poor man lose his job. *However, I do also have a family (natives) to feed and satisfy in Hurghada, yes.* I'm not looking for to steal anyones' rights, I just see myself as a "new Egyptian" so to speak.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Elly93 said:


> I get your point and I partially agree. But there must be a reason that many hotels etc, chooses to hire foreigners rather than Egyptians, and we both know what these reasons are. I would never do something consciosly to make a poor man lose his job. *However, I do also have a family (natives) to feed and satisfy in Hurghada, yes.* I'm not looking for to steal anyones' rights, I just see myself as a "new Egyptian" so to speak.




If you are here and have family then why not use them to scout for work or better still get out there and knock doors.


----------



## Elly93 (Jul 13, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> If you are here and have family then why not use them to scout for work or better still get out there and knock doors.



Like I wrote in the threadstart, I am now in Sweden, but all my awake time is spent on searching jobs via the Internet. Under the 6 months that I spent in Egypt, I _did_ knock doors, set up interviews with companies, hotels, clubs etc. I've asked all my contacts to do what they can to help as well. I've had 2 Skype-meetings from Sweden and I'm waiting for an answer, I'm hopefull but I don't think it's going to lead anywhere. It's a tricky situation, I feel that I can't do much more from here, but at the same time, I can't really risk going there again and not finding anything - again.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Elly93 said:


> I get your point and I partially agree. But there must be a reason that many hotels etc, chooses to hire foreigners rather than Egyptians, and we both know what these reasons are. I would never do something consciosly to make a poor man lose his job. *However, I do also have a family (natives) to feed and satisfy in Hurghada, yes.* I'm not looking for to steal anyones' rights, I just see myself as a "new Egyptian" so to speak.





but they are not hiring now.. no tourists and of course Egyptian labour is cheaper.


----------



## anneteoh (Mar 20, 2010)

Elly93 said:


> Like I wrote in the threadstart, I am now in Sweden, but all my awake time is spent on searching jobs via the Internet. Under the 6 months that I spent in Egypt, I _did_ knock doors, set up interviews with companies, hotels, clubs etc. I've asked all my contacts to do what they can to help as well. I've had 2 Skype-meetings from Sweden and I'm waiting for an answer, I'm hopefull but I don't think it's going to lead anywhere. It's a tricky situation, I feel that I can't do much more from here, but at the same time, I can't really risk going there again and not finding anything - again.


Your post's most interesting. Welcome to the forum.
I was in Sweden quite often a few years ago. If you don't mind my asking, can't you get a job in Sweden? Or is it that you really enjoy travelling and living in different countries? 
I don't know if this is helpful in any way and I can't guarantee anything, but I do think you can try to find nursing jobs in places like Singapore, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Taiwan, even indonesia and Japan perhaps? By the way, I admire your guts to be in Egypt when the country's undergoing such turmoil... as you're so young, you'll have lots of energy and time. How about stating a small business involving Swedes and Egyptians? That way, you're also helping Egypt which I believe is going through a very hard time.
Good luck n whatever you undertake.


----------



## Elly93 (Jul 13, 2012)

anneteoh said:


> Your post's most interesting. Welcome to the forum.
> I was in Sweden quite often a few years ago. If you don't mind my asking, can't you get a job in Sweden? Or is it that you really enjoy travelling and living in different countries?
> I don't know if this is helpful in any way and I can't guarantee anything, but I do think you can try to find nursing jobs in places like Singapore, Malaysia, Hong Kong, Taiwan, even indonesia and Japan perhaps? By the way, I admire your guts to be in Egypt when the country's undergoing such turmoil... as you're so young, you'll have lots of energy and time. How about stating a small business involving Swedes and Egyptians? That way, you're also helping Egypt which I believe is going through a very hard time.
> Good luck n whatever you undertake.



First of all, thank you!

The thing is, I'm really tired of this lifestyle I have in Sweden. I have no real motivation and feel rather unhappy. I really enjoy travelling, been to many places but Hurghada is the only place where I feel like I fit in. I feel free, and I feel like I have so much to do, to give and get. To experience. I also have several people there whom I love and want to be nearby. Thanks again for your advices and your idéa about stating a small business doesn't sound too bad actually! But I'll have to save up some money for that first.


----------



## Elly93 (Jul 13, 2012)

Freckle said:


> Check your PM's


Nothing there.. ?


----------

